# CHEATS AND CHEAT BOOK FOR ALL GAMES FOR ALL GAMERS



## mrintech (Sep 1, 2005)

*DEAR FRIENDS,

YOU CAN NOW GET CHEATS FOR EACH AND EVERY GAME(EXCEPT FOR SOME) VIA CHEATBOOK............

THIS IS AROUND 19 MB DOWNLOAD...... SO BETTER USE BROADBAND......

YOU CAN GET THIS FROM: *www.cheatbook.de

YOU MUST CHOOSE USA SERVER BEFORE DOWNLOADING

REMEMBER THIS DOWNLOAD IS AROUND 19 MB, SO DON'T BE CONFUSED WITH OTHER DOWNLOADS.........

ENJOY AND WITH BEST WISHES   *


----------



## sumitava_b (Sep 1, 2005)

Friend, thanks for ur enthu. But this is very old existing site and the file which u r talking about is already available in June 2005 digit dvd, if i remember correctly. No need to jam ur bandwidth to download it.

Anyway salute to ur enthu for creating a new thread for this..................


----------



## moshel (Sep 1, 2005)

I regularly download a monthly update file which is released every month. september is yet not released.
you can even update the main cheatbook database after downloading and installing the monthly update.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 8, 2005)

ahhh what the hell u r talking about

playing games using cheats is the work of losers and its hell job

using cheats decrease the interests in the games

so  i suggestt you "never use cheats"


----------



## q3_abhi (Sep 12, 2005)

But somes games are fun with cheats ( GTA series etc ).


----------



## Sreekanth V (Sep 12, 2005)

There are people unable to play games without cheats like me.


----------



## cvvikram (Sep 13, 2005)

I think one has to try the games without cheat.....

anyhow, cheatbook.de has good collections of all cheats....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 13, 2005)

A few games require cheats sometimes , like for me - Claw !

Well, the cheatbook is an excellent one , it even had cheats for Little Fighter 2 !


----------



## reddick (Sep 13, 2005)

Good Job...Keep it up


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 14, 2005)

For your convenience direct links and a guide are here -

Complete Database 2005 - 19MB
ftp://ftp.mirror.ac.uk/edunfs/mirrors/sites/www.winsite.com/winxp/games/cheatbook-database2005.zip

Updates to the above Database

ftp://ftp.kddlabs.co.jp/WinSite/winxp/games/chtb0905.zip or
ftp://ftp.mirror.ac.uk/edunfs/mirrors/sites/www.winsite.com/winxp/games/chtb0905.zip  - September 2005 - 1.1 MB
ftp://clgrps07.agt.net/pub/winsite/winxp/games/chtb0805.zip - August 2005 - 1.8 MB
ftp://clgrps07.agt.net/pub/winsite/winxp/games/chtb0705.zip - July 2005 - 1 MB
ftp://ftp.mirror.ac.uk/edunfs/mirrors/sites/www.winsite.com/winxp/games/chtb0605.zip - June 2005 - 1.6 MB
ftp://ftp.mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.winsite.com/winxp/games/chtb0505.zip - May 2005 - 1 MB
ftp://ftp.mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.winsite.com/winxp/games/chtb0405.zip - April 2005 - 1MB

After downloading all the updates and installing them - on the main screen press update and your 19MB database will be updated. 
*img385.imageshack.us/img385/1829/chb2mj.th.jpg

After applying all updates uninstall all of them and you may delete all the files. Copy C:\Program Files\Cheatbook Database 2005\cheatbook.edb to any folder and save it with you. Now whenever you install the cheatbook rewrite original cheatbook.edb with your backed up one. No need for reapplying all the updates you previously applied.

But this method may cost disk space. New updated cheatbook.edb costs 64.5 MB. But also you can add your custom cheats and walkthrough which can be saved by backing up cheatbook.edb.


----------



## shaunak (Sep 14, 2005)

mrintech said:
			
		

> *DEAR FRIENDS,
> 
> YOU CAN NOW GET CHEATS FOR EACH AND EVERY GAME(EXCEPT FOR SOME) VIA CHEATBOOK............
> 
> ...




@mrintech

Dont sites like cheatcodes.com, gamespot, ign, games spy exist? then why do a 19mb download? why?

All this would have been very exciting if GOOGLE.COM never existed you know.

and finally do you have to shout all the time?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 15, 2005)

lol! Shaunk, it's for those times when your net connection is down and you desperately want that cheat. Or maybe it's for those times when you can burn it on a disk and then give it a to a friend who has no net connection. It sure helped me a lot when I used to surf from cyber cafes.


----------



## kato (Sep 15, 2005)

Actualy i am in the process of updating my cheat-book database. As said its very useful when the networks down or u just feel lazy to open a site and look for the cheat of specific game(Yes! this shows i am one of those lazy people)


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 21, 2005)

Well this cheatbook is damn gud ...I was using it from 2-3 yrs

(I dont get time 4 gaming now   college life was so gud....)

i have my contribution too in this cheatbook .............................

I discovered Safari Biathlon Racer Cheat .........yipeeeee   

*img321.imageshack.us/img321/8300/thecheatidiscovered0ll.th.jpg


----------

